# I didn't want this to be my second post.



## ChefTrinket (Nov 23, 2021)

This is honestly the last thing I wanted to have to post to you all... 

Last night, my father, 

 chef jimmyj
 passed away.  He was here at home, surrounded with love. 

You all here at SMF were a second family to him... He talked constantly about the different issues of the moment, how different people would do amazing and delicious things, and how awesome you all were to him. 

I did get the chance to personally meet some of you at one of the Gatherings here in PA, and he absolutely loved being surrounded by the warmth of your friendship and had so much fun just being around like minded people. 

We aren't having any type of service because he didn't want that, he will be cremated and as I promised him early in life, bay leaves put in his ashes(because they go in chicken soup damnit!), and he'll be home where he belongs. 

My mom and I want to thank each and every one of you for helping give my dad a purpose. He had been handicapped and housebound for a long time, and missed his days as a chef instructor. Once he found you all here at SMF, he not only got to share what he was passionate about, but he got to share it all with people who became more that just random people on a website, many of you become friends. 

I may just have to take over posting for him so often... Pie making is about to start and this is my first Thanksgiving on my own. I hope I can make him proud and continue to be the person he wanted. 

James Louis Jankoski 
(June 4,1962-November 22,2021)


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2021)

I am so very sorry to hear this he as well as you and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh...WOW! So sorry to read of the passing of Chef Jimmy! I enjoyed his post and always took his advice to heart. He will be be sorely missed. Prayers for you and the rest of his family.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 23, 2021)

So sad to hear this. Your family will be in my prayers.
I really enjoyed JJ and he always kept us on the narrow path of food safety. His knowledge and expertise will be greatly missed. He really was one of the good ones. Rest In Peace Chef JJ.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh man so sorry to hear this. I've talked with Jimmy many times and always enjoyed what he contributed to the forum. RIP bud!


----------



## BigW. (Nov 23, 2021)

Truly very sad to hear this news.   He was full of knowledge and wit.  Will certainly miss him on this forum.  Will send some prayers your way.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 23, 2021)

So sad to hear this.  My condolences to you and your family. Jimmy was a great guy and always there when anyone needed help. I really enjoyed his commentary and posts. We will keep the entire family in our prayers.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear about this.. he was such a major part of this community. Keeping you and the family in our prayers.


----------



## clifish (Nov 23, 2021)

So sad,  I will miss his contributions and recipes,  My condolences go out to you and your family.  I am sure he will be very proud of your pies and Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 23, 2021)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your father, Chef Jimmy. RIP Chef. RAY


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 23, 2021)

Very Sorry to hear this.  Your Family is in our prayers.  May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh my God Amanda. That is so sad to hear but thank you for letting us know. All my condolences and best wishes go out to you and your family and please know that your father will always be in my heart. You know how to contact me and if there's anything at all I can do please don't hesitate to ask. 

So sad....
Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear that , chef was a top notch guy who helped so many of us here. I had a chat with him not to long and it turned out his mother's family grew up in the same town as me and he was going on about when he used to visit his grandparents and the things he remembered. Will definitely keep him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, a very sad day for you at this time of the year, stay strong he would want that. God Bless
Richie


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 23, 2021)

Very sorry to heart that.  He was an important part of this community and will be missed.  I know myself and others have learned many things from him and have enjoyed reading his postings and interacting with them.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 23, 2021)

I am soo sorry to hear this. I very much enjoyed talking with Jimmy. He will very much missed.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 23, 2021)

I am so sorry.  Thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He's helped me personally a few times and was a wonderful person.
Good to know he had you all with him to the end and I'll guarantee he was/is proud of you!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow . Very sad to hear this . So sorry for your loss .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 23, 2021)

I am truly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear this and sorry for you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm at a loss for words. JJ will be dearly missed in the SMF family. He was in inspiration and friend to many of us here. If there is anything your family needs please don't be bashful in asking.  The holidays are a tough enough time for many families, but to deal with an unexpected loss of a loved one.  I just couldn't imagine...



Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2021)

Choked  up to tears. I am so very sorry for your loss. He was so loved here and I am all will miss him terribly. He shared so much good, not just cooking but also in just good friendship and conversation. I do hope you will pop in often and carry on his legacy.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 23, 2021)

Amanda, thank you for taking the time and letting us know.  Prayers and thoughts to you and your family.  Your Father made a lasting impression on me and many others here and am blessed to have crossed paths with him.   Godspeed.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 23, 2021)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.  

 chef jimmyj
  is legend.  such a great man and contributor.  My condolences and may he rest in peace.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2021)

So sorry  Amanda.  I like so many he has helped so much.  I got to know him so well in my heart.  Hopefully my favorite Bud, Dillan will welcome him to Heaven.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 23, 2021)

Amanda, I am very sorry to hear this news concerning Jimmy.  
Please accept my condolences.  You and your family are in our prayers.  

Stuart and Merideth


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that! Our sympathies go out to you and the whole family!  He was a wonderful man, even tho we've never met in person!  And don't forget those bay leaves... he'd never let ya live it down. 

Ryan


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm very sorry to hear that! I've always enjoyed his posts, recipes, tips, and humor. He will be missed, he was a HUGE part of this site.
RIP


----------



## DougE (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this when I opened the thread. I'm truly sorry for your loss, Amanda. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I too will miss  chef jimmy j.  Something will always be missing here at SMF without JJ around.


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 23, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear this.  I always enjoyed reading JJ's posts as he was so knowledgeable and funny, and, I'm especially grateful that I had the pleasure to meet and talk to him at the Pa. gathering a couple of years ago.  Prayers to you and your family.
- Rest in peace JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow! So sad to hear this news. Chef jimmyj was such a big part of this community. He will be missed. Condolences to your family and all who loved Chef jimmyj.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 23, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear this.  He often helped me and wasn't shy to share his expertise or Recipes.  He had a great sense of humor.  We will miss him dearly.  Prayers going out immediately.  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## checkdude (Nov 23, 2021)

My sincere condolences  to you and family.


----------



## radioguy (Nov 23, 2021)

Heartfelt sympathy for you and your family.  JJ must have been a great father.  Shared a few stories and i have a few of his recipes etched in my mind.  Please find comfort in the legacy he has left here and with fellow like minded cooks and chefs.

God Bless JJ!

RG


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Nov 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.......


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 23, 2021)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.  Jimmy will be remembered as a great educator and guru of food safety.....  being quick to hand out good advice, and he never tired of answering the same questions over and over.


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 23, 2021)

He seemed to be feeling better, terrible shame. Condolences and sorry for your loss.

Corey


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 23, 2021)

I, too, am so sorry for your loss. Your father was a friend, a mentor, and an inspiration to us all. 
If it means anything, I know that a part of him will live on with his wonderful recipes and techniques that we will all use and cherish.


----------



## Ringer (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. He will be missed dearly here. What an upbeat gentleman he was. I always loved reading his posts. May God bless you and your family with His Grace during this time.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers from our family


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 23, 2021)

I haven't been here very long, but with a couple of questions I had he invited me to ask him more questions to help me understand what I was doing and why.  He will be missed.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 23, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this. Chef JJ was always there to comment on what and how and yes why you did something. Loved his posts 
He will be missed here .
But greatly missed by you and you family, prayers going to all who knew ChefJJ

David


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 23, 2021)

May God’s Love and Grace keep you and comfort you and your family during this difficult time..  Chef Jimmy J was a Great Staff Member and Moderator…   Chef Jimmy J’s help and support will be greatly missed…Wow..   and again, God’s Speed for you and yours...  Rest In Peace Chef Jimmy J. 


RCAlan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2021)

Damn

I just seen this. Prayers to his family...He will be missed.


----------



## xray (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm terribly sorry to hear this Amanda. Jimmy was a great mentor and an even greater person. He will be sorely missed. 

Although I never met him personally, I really felt that I related to him growing up in a Polish household in Northeastern PA. 

My condolences and prayers to your family.

-Joe


----------



## texomakid (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm at a loss for words. JJ was so kind and helpful to me on more than one occasion. I valued his opinion so much. He'll be missed by our whole community. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2021)

ChefTrinket


I am so very sorry to hear of your dad's passing.

Your father was my all time favorite !

Ironincally I was thinking of your dad this evening as I inserted my Thanksgiving turkey into his brining  recipe.

We will miss him dearly.

Rest in peace my friend,

John


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 23, 2021)

I was glad to meet him at the 2020 PA Gathering.  Chef Jimmy was a great asset to this site, and his knowledge will be missed.  You and your family will be in my prayers.

Rest easy Chef Jimmy.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2021)

OH NOOOO..  I'm so sorry to hear this ... As you can tell..  Chef JJ was dearly loved here at SMF..  There's no way I can add anything better than what has already been said ...  If any comfort he is now hanging out with some of the other Great Mentors of SMF that have unfortunately left us..  I have many of his recipes bookmarked...

Prayers going out to all...   "RIP MY FRIEND" ...


----------



## motocrash (Nov 23, 2021)

This is heartbreaking news. As others have said, he is irreplaceable here, as I know he is at home.
My best to you and your family in this hard time.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2021)

ChefTrinket said:


> This is honestly the last thing I wanted to have to post to you all...
> 
> Last night, my father, @chef jimmyj passed away.  He was here at home, surrounded with love.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss, you have my condolences.

Your father always shared the most amazing information and was a pillar here in our community.  I feel fortunate that our paths crossed here and I always had the utmost respect for him.  It was easy to have genuine respect for him, he only conducted himself well to me and to everyone else here.

I'm grateful that I was able to learn from him and enjoy everything he brought to our table.  It didn't matter that there was always a screen and a world of internet between all of us and him, he made a great and positive impact which is hard to find and even harder in these times.

I thank him for being who he was and I'm hopeful we get to see more of him through you here in our community.  

I'll cook some turkey soup for sure here soon and when I add the bay leaf I'll smile... I've always added it to chicken soup and similar soups myself :D


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow so sorry for your loss. He was an inspiration here and I'm sure to your family. His wisdom will be missed by all.
Thoughts for peace and comfort for the family  at this difficult time.
Keith


----------



## mike243 (Nov 23, 2021)

I really hate to hear this, he was a fine man from what I have seen, I will remember him on my birthday along with JFK, another fine man lost the same day many years go


----------



## cvan (Nov 23, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 23, 2021)

Thoughts and Prayers to family and friends. He was a very giving person and I'm sure has helped each and every person on this forum in one way or another.
Rest In Peace Chef . . .


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 23, 2021)

Prayers for you and your family. JJ was an amaizing mentor for me. I learned a lot of things speaking with him that will never be forgotten.


----------



## forktender (Nov 23, 2021)

*This* *really SUCKS*!!!

Amanda, I am so, so sorry for your family's loss Amanda, Chef JJ was a really, wonderful dude.

Your Father and I started off a little rocky, when he took my brash, absolute zero filter sense of humor the wrong way. Once we had the chance to talk about where I was coming from, we laugh together about my habit of reckless posting  often. And when I took things just a touch too far your Father would give me a little wink and that is all it took for me to  understand that I need to rein things in a touch. 
JJ became a great forum friend of mine, no doubt in my mind we would've been best of bud's in real life if we lived closer to each other.

I'm so bummed about this news, and never getting to meet JJ in person will always bother me.
Amanda, your family was blessed to have such a loving father, husband and best of friend for his life.

JJ, will live on in all of our hearts and minds, he was a fantastic dude that cared so much about others, like no other really.

Your Father spoke very highly of you and the rest of  his family, you were blessed to have him as your Father, husband and best friend.

Amanda, do him proud with your holiday baking, I know his voice will be in your ear telling you the proper way of doing things, he was such a well balanced helpful dude, he will be deeply missed by all of us.

Prayers lifted up for Chef JJ.


There will always be a deep, hole in the forums where  JJ's knowledge shined through.


RIP & GOD SPEED JJ, my friend, you will be sorely missed my bruth'a man!!!

Amanda, shoot me a message anytime you need to vent, laugh or talk,  and I mean it!!!

RIP & GOD SPEED too Chef JJ, my friend, you will be sorely missed by all of us here on the forum.

My deepest sympathies and condolences.
Dego, Dan!!!


----------



## HowlingDog (Nov 23, 2021)

My condolences to you and family.    He took the time to share his experience with me, and all of us here, and I will be forever grateful for that!  Thoughts and Prayers to you and family during this time.


----------



## jkc64 (Nov 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## lautay (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry.  Just know that like with many, many others, he saved my ass last Thanksgiving when I bought a 9lb hunk of turkey roast without any idea of how to smoke it.  Turned an expensive impulse buy into a delight my own dad raved about. 

I'll put extra bay leaves in the turkey n noodles next week! 

Chris


----------



## 801driver (Nov 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear about this.  While I am not as active on this forum as many others, I paid attention to anything JJ posted.  It was eithor going to be something great for smoking with details of how he did it or some very good advice to follow for everyone here to make our meals better.  He certainly was a mainstay of this forum for longer than the few years I have been here.  I am sure he will be missed by all.  I do hope all of his great items stay intact here for us and future smokers to enjoy and keep learning from.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 23, 2021)

Amanda, your news is devastating, but thank you for posting your father's  passing. He was an SMF icon of knowledge and support. If Chef JJ said it, you could take it to the bank, or the smoker, or your belly. His absence here will be huge, but not as big as the hole in you and your family's heart. My deepest condolences. 

There's ALWAYS been a bottle of Chef JJ's recipe for pulled pork finishing sauce in my refrigerator. I'll send a toast and a prayer every time I reach for it. 

Ray


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 23, 2021)

Condolences for your family's loss.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Nov 24, 2021)

Being relatively new here, I always looked at the posts your father wrote.  His knowledge of food safety impressed me and has made me realize to take it seriously. 
My thoughts and condolences go out to you and your family.  Prayers sent. God Bless.


----------



## lamar (Nov 24, 2021)

There is nothing I can say that has not been said already, so I agree with them all.
Condolences for your  loss.


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 24, 2021)

My most sincere condolences to the family. This is truly sad news. chef jimmy I will be missed.    R. I. P. Chef Jimmy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2021)

So Sorry to hear this!  RIP Jimmy.
He was always quick to show up, when a safety question needed his input.
Prayers sent from Macungie to all of Jimmy's Family.
Note: I told him 10 years ago, I was going to call him "Jimmy", because I was the only one who called My Brother "Jimmy".

Bear


----------



## crippledcracker (Nov 24, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this. I will keep yall in my prayers


----------



## larroyo101 (Nov 24, 2021)

ChefTrinket said:


> This is honestly the last thing I wanted to have to post to you all...
> 
> Last night, my father,
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## normanaj (Nov 24, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this. My best to you and your family.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 24, 2021)

So very sad.  I just now read your post about JJ's passing.  Couldn't (didn't want to) believe it.  I had to read it twice for it to truly sink in that JJ was gone.
JJ is Legend here and SMF will never be the same without him.
He was always so proud of his "family of chefs" and mentioned you all often.  You all did him proud.
Sending prayers and condolences to you and your entire family.  Thank you for letting us know.
I'll miss JJ.
Gary


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 24, 2021)

So sorry to hear the news.  I really feel sad reading this.  My mom passed away Thanksgiving weekend 12 years ago and it is a hard every year.  

We will all miss him.  He was a good guy on here and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BB-que (Nov 24, 2021)

ChefTrinket said:


> This is honestly the last thing I wanted to have to post to you all...
> 
> Last night, my father,
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear - truly one of the great resources on this board.  He will be missed, may he  RIP.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 24, 2021)

ChefTrinket
 our family thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. JJ was just awesome and I loved his knowledge and his willingness to share tricks of the trade!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family. It's obvious he had a huge impact here and will be greatly missed.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 24, 2021)

Loosing your father is very tough.  Please know he is in a better place and that he still loves you.
As many before have said, 

 chef jimmyj
 was very special.  I always looked forward to reading his advise. Truly a highly regarded authority and well respected member here on SMF.  RIP Jimmy J .....


----------



## ritchierich (Nov 25, 2021)

ChefTrinket said:


> This is honestly the last thing I wanted to have to post to you all...
> 
> Last night, my father,
> 
> ...


Love and prayers to you and family!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 25, 2021)

My condolences.   I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2021)

I, for one, am glad Jimmy found us ....  I will dearly miss him...


----------



## rjob (Nov 25, 2021)

Prayers for Jimmy and his family. I will miss his guidance on this forum. A  loss for all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2021)

Boy I don’t know how I missed this.
I’m sure going to miss JJ.
He has helped me numerous times & will definitely will be missed.
Prayers to your family.
Al


----------



## dr rat (Nov 26, 2021)

So sorry to hear.  My condolences to you and your family when I joined 10 years ago chef Jimmy was the first one to welcome me and  he was always willing to give advice and help. He will be missed.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 26, 2021)

my condolences. he is one who helped me conquer using wine in a sauce and it not tasting awful. I took his word as gospel on here. he will be missed.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 26, 2021)

I just heard about JJs passing and I am sorry.  He had great advice and recipes that I use. He will be missed. Prayers sent.


----------



## dls1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I just saw this thread, and it's very sad news. My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 27, 2021)

Very sad news. Chef Jimmy is one of the legends of this site, especially when it came to food safety. I can't count how many times I wasn't comfortable answering a safety question. My response was always "Give Chef Jimmy a few minutes, he will know what to do". Usually by the time I typed and posted he had already chimed in. Everything I knew about him, he's  one of the nicest most knowledgeable people. RIP Chef Jimmy.


----------



## rileybowler (Dec 5, 2021)

sorry to hear that, will be praying for your family


----------



## boykjo (Dec 5, 2021)

Some how I missed this. I was on vacation at the time. I'm very saddened by this news. Jimmy was a very respected individual and I was hoping to meet him at the  PA. gathering some day. Looks like it will have to be in heaven. My condolences to you and your family.

Joe


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 7, 2021)

I know I'm late to this thread but let me add my condolence's to to your loss.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 11, 2022)

I can't believe I missed this in November.  Very sorry for your loss 

 ChefTrinket
 .  I never met Chef Jimmy but he has helped me numerous times, and thanks to his posts and recipes will continue to do so for years to come.  

My pulled pork was fair to middlin' until I figured out how to improve it.  Now people ask what my secret is.  The secret, of course, is Chef Jimmy's finishing sauce.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 11, 2022)

mcokevin


Thanks for posting your condolences.  It is never too late to keep a great person in your thoughts.  

 chef jimmyj
 was one of the special ones here on Smoking Meats Forum.  I know I will miss him dearly.

There is a tear in my eye as I type this,

John


----------



## seenred (Jan 11, 2022)

I’ve been away from the forums for some time.  My mother passed away the day after Thanksgiving - after a long and difficult illness - and I’ve been dealing with that loss, and trying to see to her affairs…so I just learned today of JJ’s passing. 

I‘m knocked for a loop!  Before I got preoccupied with Mom’s illness, I knew that he’d been dealing with some health problems, had no idea we‘d lost him.  JJ was definitely one of the good ones!  Back in our early memberships - I joined in 2009, and Jimmy joined in 2011 - he helped me regularly to become a better cook.  His knowledge and experience were obvious right from the start. He was always willing to give experienced and expert advice, constructive criticism, or just an encouraging word.  I can’t think of anyone here who‘s been more respected, more knowledgeable, and more helpful than JJ.  

I realize this is several weeks too late, but Goodbye Old Friend…and Rest In Peace!

Red


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2022)

seenred said:


> I’ve been away from the forums for some time.  My mother passed away the day after Thanksgiving - after a long and difficult illness - and I’ve been dealing with that loss, and trying to see to her affairs…so I just learned today of JJ’s passing.
> 
> I‘m knocked for a loop!  Before I got preoccupied with Mom’s illness, I knew that he’d been dealing with some health problems, had no idea we‘d lost him.  JJ was definitely one of the good ones!  Back in our early memberships - I joined in 2009, and Jimmy joined in 2011 - he helped me regularly to become a better cook.  His knowledge and experience were obvious right from the start. He was always willing to give experienced and expert advice, constructive criticism, or just an encouraging word.  I can’t think of anyone here who‘s been more respected, more knowledgeable, and more helpful than JJ.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've been through alot lately also!  So our thoughts and prayers go out to you also! My mom went home in April of 20 so know the feeling.

Ryan


----------



## seenred (Jan 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sounds like you've been through alot lately also!  So our thoughts and prayers go out to you also! My mom went home in April of 20 so know the feeling.
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Brother!  Lost both my parents in 2021.  Dad lost a tough battle with Covid in January, then Mom in November…that’s a year I’d just as soon forget.

Appreciate your kind words…but I never meant to hijack the thread.  I really just wanted to give my belated respects to a really good guy…here’s to you, JJ!

Red

Edit:  meant to type 2021 - but my clumsy finger apparently typed 2020.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 11, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. JJ passed on so much knowledge to this site. I use his famous finishing sauce on my pulled pork and everyone always goes nuts for it. He has answered so many questions for me, I’ve used so many of his recipes and he was truly a nice guy and one of the main reasons this forum is so great. I hope you and your family are doing ok. And realize how much he meant to everyone on here!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2022)

seenred said:


> Thanks Brother!  Lost both my parents in 2020.  Dad lost a tough battle with Covid early in January, then Mom in November…that’s a year I’d just as soon forget.
> 
> Red


We're all here for ya anytime you need!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you for posting 

 ChefTrinket
 and informing the "other" family. Peace to you and your family.
I actually just found this thread this morning.

I greatly appreciated the add about bay leaves in his ashes.
Our first conversations started over unique spices and herbs and the difficulty in finding them (and even commoner spices) out in the wilds of Pennsylvania.

I'm also in late to post.  I heard about James (I always used JJ) passing in early December, but ....
Been in a foul mood over the deaths of other people, including one of my best friends, since we started our first snowbird winter.

Peace be with all that have lost family and friends

-John


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 11, 2022)

RIP and my families prayers for JJ and his family. When I first joined I remember he was always awesome about responding and helping me out. He was definitely one of the crew that made this forums culture special and welcoming.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 15, 2022)

Chef Jimmy is truly a legend. He will always live on with this site.


----------



## b-one (Jan 21, 2022)

Sad to hear of JJ’s passing. Condolences to all.


----------

